# Hello from the James River.



## WFerguson (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello, my name is Will. I live in Newport News and I am lucky enough to have the James River in my backyard. I have sailed with my dad as a kid and I am getting back into it! Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Look for opportunities to sail with others at yacht clubs or marinas. Find a decent used sailing dinghy and study and practice. If alone, start in warm shallow water and light breezes. It's a fantastic sport.


----------

